# Boer weights



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a boer goat to show that was born in October or November. Unfortunately, in my area and with my few connections, I'll probably have to do that at a sales barn. This means I will probably only know weights when I'm buying. So, how much would an October or November doeling be weighing right about now, or maybe about a month from now? Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A nice healthy doeling... would at least weigh 50lbs and over at 4 to 5 months old...they can all be different weights... depends on the way ...they are fed and how they were taken care of....such as worming.....or if they were ill ...or scouring ..they may be a wee bit smaller than normal weight... but if you feed them right /worm ect...the weight gain and growth can be tremendous... :wink:


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome..


----------

